# Bass, drums or guitar?



## nplee (Nov 19, 2015)

I’ve been wanting to join a band or just play with another musician for awhile. I keep moving from drums to guitar to bass and never really sticking with any of them full time for too long. I can play all 3 very mediocre. 
My question is, which one is in more demand? What instrument should I focus on. 
My genres of choice are r&b, blues, hip hop and rock. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you're any good at all, as a drummer you can be in as many bands as you can handle. Just about equal for singers. In both cases, there are a ton of them who are flakes, ie., strong personality issues of various types, so that even some decent players aren't all that desirable. If you can keep time and show up on time, and not piss off the others, again you can be in as many bands as you want and can accomodate.

Bass would be next. Guitar well down the totem pole


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems drummers and bass players are always in demand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> Seems drummers and bass players are always in demand.


Yup. Guitar players are a dime a dozen, good onew about 1/4 less of that.

That said - pick the one you love the most and get awesome at it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I say bass #1 then drums.


----------



## nplee (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks. 
Yeah. That’s pretty much what I figured. I prefer the drums but due to my current living situation (condo) I don’t have a kit close by the practice. 
So I’m thinking the bass will be my instrument of choice.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I always had more trouble finding a bass player than a drummer--but I knew more drummers--including one on the family--who also plays bass now--at least he dabbles in it...


----------

